# Was ist nur mit Ubisoft los?



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

Heute flatterte von The Crew eine Mail ins Haus, dass ich schön länger nicht mehr gespielt hätte und mich doch bitte mal an der Ostküste tummeln sollte.

Wor 1-2 Wochen habe ich das gleiche aus Kyrat erhalten, ob ich nicht mal ein klein wenig in die Gänge kommen wollte um Kyrat zu befreien.

Solche Erinnerungen kannte ich bisher nur von MMOs mit Abomodellen, wo es ja noch verständlich ist.

Aber was hat Ubisoft davon ob ich spiele oder nicht?
Die Logik soll mal einer verstehen.

Bin gepannt, wann die erste Mail aus der Vergangenheit eintrudelt (Paris zur Zeit der französischen Revolution). Denen würde ich glatt zurückschreiben, dass der Drops schon seit ein paar Hundert Jahren gelutscht ist.


----------



## Razor2408 (27. Juni 2015)

Egal ob Singleplayer oder Multiplayer, du bist mit den Ubisoft-Servern verbunden - für Erfolge, Freundesliste, Chat etc. (Uplay)
JEDER einzelne Spieler auf den Servern ist wichtig für Major Publisher wie Ubisoft. Die Anzahl der User bestimmt die Summe der Investoren.
Ein Thema, womit sich leider viel zu wenige Zocker beschäftigen. 

Dreimal dürft ihr raten warum selbst die offensichtlichsten Singleplayer-Spiele plötzlich ganz "modern" einen Multiplayer bekommen.
Beispiele wären Dead Space, Far Cry, Mass Effect oder auch Uncharted auf Konsolen. Das sind vom Konzept her REINE Singleplayer-Spiele.
Aber auf Druck der Publisher und internen Manager werden diesen Spielen mit großen Namen ein MP aufgezwungen, damit die Investoren sehen:
"Ok, das bedeutet mehr Spieler online = mehr Werbung = mehr Kommerz = mehr Profit = Investoren sind glücklich"

Ich habe noch NIEMALS den MP in einem Dead Space oder Mass Effect oder Far Cry auch nur gestartet.
Denn dann sieht der Publisher das, und denkt sich das ist gut so und wird weitergeführt.
Ein MP in solchen Spielen dient rein zur Gewinnmaximierung der jeweiligen Unternehmen, und macht für den Spieler überhaupt keinen Sinn.
Noch dazu sind 90% der Modi schlecht, oder die Server nicht ausgereift. Ich spiele 100mal lieber ein gutes SP-Spiel, als mich mit den ganzen Kiddies und 
Hacker-gestalten ohne Leben abzugeben. Die Anzahl wird leider immer größer, hat man ja jetzt gesehen beim Steam-Sale, wo Conter Strike GO das mit
Abstand meistverkaufte Spiel war. Eben weil die ganzen Hacker und Möchtegern-Pro's einen neuen Account brauchen.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2015)

Razor2408 schrieb:


> Egal ob Singleplayer oder Multiplayer, du bist mit den Ubisoft-Servern verbunden - für Erfolge, Freundesliste, Chat etc. (Uplay)
> JEDER einzelne Spieler auf den Servern ist wichtig für Major Publisher wie Ubisoft. Die Anzahl der User bestimmt die Summe der Investoren.
> Ein Thema, womit sich leider viel zu wenige Zocker beschäftigen.
> 
> ...




Vollkommen korrekt, ich verstehe nicht wieso die von Dir genannten Spiele einen Multiplayer haben.

Bei Far Cry 4 habe ich den Multiplayer mal getestet, den Singleplayer fand ich sehr gut, der Multiplayer ist wohl einfach nur ein schneller öder Call of Duty Abklatsch ohne Sinn, frage mich ob irgendwer das noch spielt.

Man merkt dass der Fokus zu 99% auf den Singleplayer gelegt wurde.


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

In keinen Ubisoft-Spiel habe ich jemals den Multiplayer gestartet, wenn es nicht nötig war ... Nun The Crew ist ein Multiplayertitel, aber selbst da kann ich die Gründe nicht nachvollziehen mir eine Mail zu schreiben, dass ich doch mal wieder vorbeischauen sollte.
Außer Ubisoft hat das auch noch kein Publisher jemals gemacht (Abo-MMOs ausgenommen). Investoren hin oder her ... Wer bitte lässt sich von einem Publisher vorschreiben wann er welches Spiel zu zocken hat.
So weit kommt es noch, dass diese über mein Spielverhalten bestimmen. 

Wenn ich auf ein Spiel Lust habe, dann spiele ich es aber auch nur dann. 

@RavionHD: Der Multiplayer von FarCry 4 ist ein Koop-Multiplayer. Du kannst mit einem Freund zusammen Blödsinn in der Spielwelt anstellen, aber er ist nicht in die Story eingebunden. Storymissionen kannst du nur alleine bestreiten.

Ich bin inzwischen auch wieder ein reiner Singleplayer. Vorher habe ich auch eine zeitlang MMORPGs gespielt. Aber da es mir meist um die Story ging, habe ich schnell die Lust daran verloren.

 Kompetativer Multiplayer hat mir nie sonderlich interessiert. Selbst die großen Multiplayertitel wie COD und Battlefield spiele ich eigentlich nur wegen der Singleplayerparts.
Meine letzten Multiplayererfahrungen habe ich mit GTA V gesammelt und da gefällt er mir auch. Das liegt aber daran, dass ich dort machen kann was ich will und zu nichts gezwungen bin. Eben einfach Open World Feeling genießen mit einer selbst gestalteten Spielfigur. 
Selbst da erledige ich die Aufgaben Solo.  Nur Rennen fahre ich dort ganz gerne mal gegen andere und zwar aus dem Grund, das keiner diese sehr ernst nimmt und es einfach nur Spaß macht. 

Ansonsten kann mich kein Multiplayer nachhaltig begeistern.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Juni 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> In keinen Ubisoft-Spiel habe ich jemals den Multiplayer gestartet, wenn es nicht nötig war ... Nun The Crew ist ein Multiplayertitel, aber selbst da kann ich die Gründe nicht nachvollziehen mir eine Mail zu schreiben, dass ich doch mal wieder vorbeischauen sollte.
> Außer Ubisoft hat das auch noch kein Publisher jemals gemacht (Abo-MMOs ausgenommen). Investoren hin oder her ... Wer bitte lässt sich von einem Publisher vorschreiben wann er welches Spiel zu zocken hat.
> So weit kommt es noch, dass diese über mein Spielverhalten bestimmen.
> 
> ...



Gibt bei Far Cry 4 doch auch klassisches Multiplayer neben dem Coop, oder?
Also sowas:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldos_VaSYvY


----------



## FortuneHunter (27. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, du hast recht ... Den habe ich ganz verdrängt, weil nie gespielt  ... Eben Singleplayer durch und durch. Ich habe ihn noch nicht einmal gestartet und nur mal irgendwann etwas davon in einem Video gesehen.
Jetzt wo ich das von dir verlinkte Video gesehen habe ist es mir wieder eingefallen. Ich war wirklich der festen Überzeugung mit dem Koop-Teil wäre das Thema Multiplayer bei FarCry 4 abgeharkt.

EDIT: Hab eben mal im Hauptmenü nachgeschaut und habe ihn auf den 2. Blick entdeckt ... "Schlachten von Kyrat"


----------



## 3-tium (7. Juli 2015)

Ich halte FarCry 4 auch für einen puren Singelplayer. Der Koop-Multiplayer wäre für mich nur einen Blick wert, wenn meine Kumpels es auch zocken würden. 
Ich erinnere mich noch dunkel an den Multiplayer in Far Cry 3, ohhh diese 10-jährigen Kinder die dort gespielt und ins Mikro geschriehen haben und jeden Spielgenuss versaut haben...


----------

